# NEW rena filstar XP4



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

i was just looking at Rena's Website and saw the new XP4. Looks pretty impressive just thought I would spread the word if it hasn't been done allready.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's a big filter! Lots of baskets, and rated for up to 265 gallons..Whoa!  

It looks so massive though. I imagine it to be almost 3 feet tall, or maybe they made the whole thing wider..

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I know seeing the Eheim 2260 in person is quite a sight. I would imagine this is along the same lines.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

This would be perfect for my 30g .


----------



## importracer (Aug 16, 2006)

John N. said:


> It looks so massive though. I imagine it to be almost 3 feet tall, or maybe they made the whole thing wider..
> 
> -John N.


Actually, the filter stands 17.5 inches tall, 8 inches wide...I picked one up on Saturday....This monster stores a variety of media....For optimal performance, place the filter 2 ft below the water surface....


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

david lim said:


> This would be perfect for my 30g .


If it's anything like my XP3 it would probably spray all your water out the front of your tank!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a Rena Filstar XP3 ... its more than enough for my 50g.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Saw it in a Petsmart today, thing looks massive, way bigger than my XP2 and that sends a powerful stream of H20 through my spray bar for my 55 gallon.


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 20, 2006)

It is a VERY nice setup if you are into the Filstar. It pushes 450 gallons per hour! thats equal to the Pro III. I still cant believe the FX5 pushes over 600 gallons per hour.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

one thing to consider about rena filters is that they loose almost 50% of their flow when you add CLEAN media. I have 2 xp3's on my 220 and they don't flow very much at all when full of media especially when it gets a little dirty. I think with it's competitors introducing 2 really great filters that rena would have tried to keep up. in reallity they really dissapointed me with this filter. I can tell you with experience that the xp3 is rated for 150 gallons and there is no way it could handle that big of a tank.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

dodgefreak8 said:


> one thing to consider about rena filters is that they loose almost 50% of their flow when you add CLEAN media. I have 2 xp3's on my 220 and they don't flow very much at all when full of media especially when it gets a little dirty. I think with it's competitors introducing 2 really great filters that rena would have tried to keep up. in reallity they really dissapointed me with this filter. I can tell you with experience that the xp3 is rated for 150 gallons and there is no way it could handle that big of a tank.


The flow of my XP3 is unmatched by anything I've ever owned.
What did you as media?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I use the filre pads and biomax. have you ever owened a filter that is rated for a large tank other that an xp3? the new mega filters like the fx5 and te pro III have a much better flow than the xp4


----------



## nking48076 (Aug 31, 2006)

Something thats consistent with all canister filters is that the flow is measured without media and they lose about 1/3 of the flow when they are filled with media. The loss of flow gets higher when they are loaded with floss or quilt batting, more significantly as the filter gets dirty. I've found that friends that use the Xp tryto achieve bio as well as strict mechanical filtration (use of additional floss, batting and other agents) the XP and most other canister filters are not designed to do both well (unless you plan on cleaning the filter every 10 days). The trade off on the mechanical side is reduced flow. If the Xp is loaded for bio filtration only the flow remains strong for a long period of time. We use ehiem pro series 2028 with eheim media only and the flow remains strong for a long period of time, partly because IMO the eheims are great bio filters but not as good on the mechanical side(less restricted flow).Also, we have noticed that most people that use eheim filters also use the eheim filter media, that does not appear to be the case with XP users. The XP series appears to be the best filter for the price and even loaded with media has a better flow than comparable eheim filters - but again we know the eheims last, last and last.


----------



## nking48076 (Aug 31, 2006)

dodgefreak8 said:


> I use the filre pads and biomax. have you ever owened a filter that is rated for a large tank other that an xp3? the new mega filters like the fx5 and te pro III have a much better flow than the xp4


The XP4 nor the Pro III are in the same ball park as the FX5. 450 gph vs 800 plus gph. The XP4 can be purchased for under $180 add another $20-30 for the media and the deal is done. The Pro III is priced over $300 with $100 dollars needed for media. For any tank larger than 125 gals I would go with the FX5(less in cost than the Pro III series and more powerful).

The Xp4 and Pro III are very close in performance, durability is the question ......but you can buy 2 XP4's for the price of the Pro III.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

nking48076 said:


> The XP4 nor the Pro III are in the same ball park as the FX5. 450 gph vs 800 plus gph. The XP4 can be purchased for under $180 add another $20-30 for the media and the deal is done. The Pro III is priced over $300 with $100 dollars needed for media. For any tank larger than 125 gals I would go with the FX5(less in cost than the Pro III series and more powerful).
> 
> The Xp4 and Pro III are very close in performance, durability is the question ......but you can buy 2 XP4's for the price of the Pro III.


Exactly.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I can tell you that my experience with the XP3 has been fantastic. Best canister filter on the market now for best value. And if you keep your filter clean and don't overpack it with media, you won't suffer a tremendous loss of flow. I have chemipure and some polishing floss in mine in addition to other mechanical and bio media, and I simply give the filter a 5-10 minute cleaning once a month. The flow is excellent, providing a nice current for my fish and plants.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

dodgefreak8 said:


> one thing to consider about rena filters is that they loose almost 50% of their flow when you add CLEAN media. I have 2 xp3's on my 220 and they don't flow very much at all when full of media especially when it gets a little dirty. I think with it's competitors introducing 2 really great filters that rena would have tried to keep up. in reallity they really dissapointed me with this filter. I can tell you with experience that the xp3 is rated for 150 gallons and there is no way it could handle that big of a tank.


I own an xp4, it has 5 media baskets, all of which I filled and it is circulating my entire 125 gal tank with ease, I was worried that it was going to rip all of my plants out because of the flow, lots of flow.


----------



## jmccalip (Dec 30, 2006)

fantasticaqua said:


> It is a VERY nice setup if you are into the Filstar. It pushes 450 gallons per hour! thats equal to the Pro III. I still cant believe the FX5 pushes over 600 gallons per hour.


And the FX5's 600GPH is with media. The XP4's "450GPH" would slow down quite a bit after you pack the whole thing full of media.

I only have the XP3 to compare with my FX5, guess who wins...


----------

